# Embryoglue on nhs wales?



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

Does anyone know whether nhs wales offers the embryo glue procedure? I don't imagine they do but has anyone ever asked. I am in the middle of a FET cycle at WFI Neath. 
thanks


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey

I asked and I got told they don't like using it as it can cause other problems and that was the end of the conversation. Sorry doesn't really help much does it. 

Good luck with your next treatment x


----------



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

that sounds about right, I never seem to get much info from my questions. thanks for the reply though.


----------



## CLAIRE1969 (Jun 3, 2010)

jst noticed this on the CRGW website-offering it for free for patients having treatment there-not sure if it is available on the nhs though.
http://crgw.co.uk/news+.php?nID=34&n_start=0

/links


----------

